# Spinning- Repurposed t-shirts



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

I saw on YouTube how to make "yarn" from an old t-shirt. Of course, I had to try spinnng it. Here is the finished skein. I used a couple commercial yarns to ply with. (t-shirt yarn is on far right). I haven't done much with the finished skein other than crochet a small bowl.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That Looks really neat. Does the t-shirt make the yarn even more soft?


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

Cdambro said:


> That Looks really neat. Does the t-shirt make the yarn even more soft?


Not really. The yarn is bulky and sturdy.


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Very interesting idea.... Good way to make bulky yarn with cotton in it and use up old t shirts at the same time. I'm going to try it! Thanks for sharing. Anyone have ideas for what to make with yarn? I'm thinking of plying the t shirt cotton with a thin strand of bamboo blended with firestar, then knitting or crocheting a beach cover up. If I do it I will post a picture and see what you think.


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

crazychickenlady said:


> Very interesting idea.... Good way to make bulky yarn with cotton in it and use up old t shirts at the same time. I'm going to try it! Thanks for sharing. Anyone have ideas for what to make with yarn? I'm thinking of plying the t shirt cotton with a thin strand of bamboo blended with firestar, then knitting or crocheting a beach cover up. If I do it I will post a picture and see what you think.


It will all depend on the thickness of the t-shirt yarn. You may find it too thick for clothing. If you get it to work, please share.

My thoughts for this would be chair cushions, floor mat, bowls, trivet ......

:sm24:


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

How wide did you cut your t-shirt strips? Great idea. I'm making a braided rug right now w/t-shirt strips. It's kind of neat how the edges curl in so you don't have to deal with raw edges.
Can we see a photo of the bowl?


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

BirchPoint said:


> How wide did you cut your t-shirt strips? Great idea. I'm making a braided rug right now w/t-shirt strips. It's kind of neat how the edges curl in so you don't have to deal with raw edges.
> Can we see a photo of the bowl?


I cut the strips 1/2 inch or less. This idea would make a really cool braided rug.

Keep in mind this bowl was my practice piece.


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

very nice. i like the idea for a braided rug or bath mat.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Love the bowl!! The standard question - pattern???


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

BirchPoint said:


> Love the bowl!! The standard question - pattern???


I got the free pattern online when searching FREE CHUNKY CROCHETED BOWL PATTERN

This is the one I used. I hope you can read it. Since the yarn is bulky I did not use four strands.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Quite a neat to use ones spinning wheel to creatively use up yarn and old tees at the same time. Your purple skein is lovely. Yes to mats and even a area rug!


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

wordancer said:


> Quite a neat to use ones spinning wheel to creatively use up yarn and old tees at the same time. Your purple skein is lovely. Yes to mats and even a area rug!


 :sm24:


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

This is my t-shirt braided rug. When I'm done with it, I may cut up a bunch of shirts to try your bowl pattern. Thanks!!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Opps, picture here :sm12:


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

BirchPoint said:


> Opps, picture here :sm12:


Very nice. :sm24:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Love the bowl and rug. So many neat things to try but not enough hours in the day. Will put this high on the list. I remember crocheting rag rugs as a kid.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I agree, NOT ENOUGH TIME IN A DAY! I need to live 2 lives to make a dent in my wish list


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

Cdambro said:


> Love the bowl and rug. So many neat things to try but not enough hours in the day. Will put this high on the list. I remember crocheting rag rugs as a kid.


I know what you mean. I'm always adding to my "must try" list. :sm02:


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

BirchPoint said:


> I agree, NOT ENOUGH TIME IN A DAY! I need to live 2 lives to make a dent in my wish list


????


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Great ideas. My family may soon be missing a few t shirts!


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

GrannyMo said:


> Great ideas. My family may soon be missing a few t shirts!


 :sm24:


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Look for 'big men' shirts, and shirts with no side seams....I go to my local thrift store. They sell them by the black garbage bag as rags for $5/bag. I have enough to last me awhile, now I just need TIME


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

BirchPoint said:


> Look for 'big men' shirts, and shirts with no side seams....I go to my local thrift store. They sell them by the black garbage bag as rags for $5/bag. I have enough to last me awhile, now I just need TIME


Great idea. :sm24:


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! Great idea.


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

Woodstockgranny said:


> Thanks for sharing! Great idea.


 :sm24:


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Fun conversation. I've been saving up old silky scarves and my DHs discarded ties to make "yarn" with, but the idea of cutting them thinner and plying them is interesting. I have no end project in mind. If I did the tee shirt yarn, I would make bath mats or (inside) doormats with it.


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

gardenpoet said:


> Fun conversation. I've been saving up old silky scarves and my DHs discarded ties to make "yarn" with, but the idea of cutting them thinner and plying them is interesting. I have no end project in mind. If I did the tee shirt yarn, I would make bath mats or (inside) doormats with it.


I like the idea of spinning with silky scarves. It would give the yarn some nice texture. Fun! :sm24:


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

What creative ideas here!


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

Goodshepfarm said:


> What creative ideas here!


My 'to do some day' list keeps getting longer. :sm24:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! Really like this!

Hazel


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Wow! Really like this!
> 
> Hazel


 :sm24:


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Okay, I recently moved and last night was emptying yet more boxes, this time with lots of old bedlinens that I need to cull and get rid of what is too old or not needed. This thread made me think that maybe I could cut those in strips and ply them, then knit r crochet bath mats. We need some new bathmats, and they would be washable at least. Does that sound feasible? Or is it too crazy waste of time?


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

I love your braided rug!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Absolutely not crazy, but I wouldn't spin them, just braid or crochet as is, unless you want to add texture and various colors by plying. You could also dye the sheets before cutting for custom colors (best with 100% cotton)


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This was my first twined rug. It was made from cotton but purchased I have another in blue and white and have been saving old T shirts for some time not to do others. It is done on a frame DH bought for me for a gift. The pink, burgundy and gray is for my bathroom.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327469-1.html

This is the picture of it on the frame.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-322608-1.html

This one is for my kitchen:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-349828-1.html


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Turned out very lovely. I had not thought of doing that. I used them for weaving and crochet rugs.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> Absolutely not crazy, but I wouldn't spin them, just braid or crochet as is, unless you want to add texture and various colors by plying. You could also dye the sheets before cutting for custom colors (best with 100% cotton)


I agree....don't spin, just crochet or braid them. When I was a kid, long, long ago....I used to crochet strips of 'rags' my mom gave me until it was big enough to be a rug....hence, the name rag rug. Probably old cut up sheets.


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

mama879 said:


> This was my first twined rug. It was made from cotton but purchased I have another in blue and white and have been saving old T shirts for some time not to do others. It is done on a frame DH bought for me for a gift. The pink, burgundy and gray is for my bathroom.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327469-1.html
> 
> This is the picture of it on the frame.
> ...


Very nice. Did you do anything special to the back for a non-slip?


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I've seen pictures and want to try weaving with the material.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Faye A said:


> Very nice. Did you do anything special to the back for a non-slip?


I bought a very large under rugging. Non slip mat and cut it down they can be washed with the rugs. I wash mine once a month they take all kinds of rough stuff the puppy likes to drag the kitchen one make a round ball and sleep in the center still looks good.


----------

